# What are good bloodlines for show/pull?



## JimmyBird (Oct 10, 2013)

I'm thinking about getting into showing/weight pulling APBT's and was wondering what are some good bloodlines and kennels ect. that I should be looking for. I'm wanting to do more research before I start so any random advice about showing or pulling is appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

There are so many I couldnt count. I would like to ask are you talking ADBA style as in gamedog style or UKC style which is more of an amstaff or show style? Both have proven to do well as both have same orgins just one was bred for show other for function. Or there is more like mine a blend of the two because I like both.


----------



## JimmyBird (Oct 10, 2013)

MSK said:


> There are so many I couldnt count. I would like to ask are you talking ADBA style as in gamedog style or UKC style which is more of an amstaff or show style? Both have proven to do well as both have same orgins just one was bred for show other for function. Or there is more like mine a blend of the two because I like both.


I'd really like a really nice looking dog that can still pull so I guess a mix of both.


----------



## JimmyBird (Oct 10, 2013)

..........


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

Well there is TNT which is a strain of ruffian/watchdog/eli/carver good workers their is a strain off it known as falins it has some ofrn crosses in it. Then there's castillo and collett. There is also Lar-san. All of these bloodlines would suffice there are probably mOre but those are right off the top of my head adba standard for the most part and proven good workers. Most of those lines arr duel reg with ADBA anf Ukc.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JimmyBird (Oct 10, 2013)

The TNT Pits look huge.


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Everyone's OPINIONS will differ here. I was recently told by a true dogman "everyone thinks they have the best, thats what makes the match"...

Id tell you a properly bred and crossed whopper dog could do the same except better, sum1 else would tell you something jocko/ redboy, some razors edge, some colby, some ofrn and so on for every bloodline. Truth is none of us are right or wrong. What you have to do is research and select a bloodline based on what YOU personally like and want to feed.

My suggestions is look at the "bloodlines", the "goldmine" (lots of stuff burried in there) sections, amd use the search feature. Look up different bloodlines or dogs and see what you like.


----------



## rocthebully (Aug 17, 2013)

^^^^^^^^^good post jtp


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

JimmyBird said:


> The TNT Pits look huge.


Ur looking at the red dogs arent you? That is NOT WHAT I was talking about the dogs Im talking abouta are generally blue or black and run from 35lbs to 70 lbs. I amd sure the tnt ur looking at are camelot bred dogs.


----------



## okcdogman (Mar 13, 2013)

thomasons and chevy red dog.


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

For pull dogs who do some show I have a few friends who have dogs with Tab in them who do really well with pulling and also dabble with the shows. 
A nicely bred whopper dog make good pull dogs as well! I have a friend who owns a few and they do well with weight pull


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

A chevy (whopper) dog will pull your house down and still be the best looking dog youve seen....

As camelot has some very hard workers if you find the right one.


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

Had some down from S&S's Hannibal Lector its awesome blood had a couple pups off this dog BullyPedia|The American Bully Online Pedigree Database bred into some of the same bolio/tombstone stuff I had.

Dagger blood is good too but, all these types are large dogs for the most part their not going to be small. I've seen whopper dogs and all the other bloodlines mentioned in small form but few and far between to find them.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

I thinks its safe to say that this might turn into a "fave bloodlines" thread.... so keep that in mind. 

In the end, bloodline will not determine if the dog is a good show/wp dog. Look at the parents, do some research... make sure what ur sold is what u get. In the end the dog makes the pedigree. 

I personally like my lil redboy/Jocko bitch. But my mutt would prolly out pull a lot of dogs if I let him.


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

Odin`s_BlueDragon said:


> I thinks its safe to say that this might turn into a "fave bloodlines" thread.... so keep that in mind.
> 
> In the end, bloodline will not determine if the dog is a good show/wp dog. Look at the parents, do some research... make sure what ur sold is what u get. In the end the dog makes the pedigree.
> 
> I personally like my lil redboy/Jocko bitch. But my mutt would prolly out pull a lot of dogs if I let him.


:goodpost: It is true really anything can pull. Best thing to do is research and find something you like.


----------



## Beret (May 22, 2013)

I would just look for breeders whose dogs excel in those areas, and go from there. Don't focus so much on the bloodlines and instead, turn your eye to the breeding programs that consistently produce successful show/WP dogs.

Start by going to some shows and getting a feel for things.


----------

